# Who Says Music Doesn't Pay...



## robgb (Jun 23, 2018)

I decided to delete. Seemed kind of tacky to post.

Not that I'm not tacky, but...


----------



## germancomponist (Jun 23, 2018)

Bullshit! Hans has a net worth of $91 million dollars.


----------



## C M Dess (Jun 24, 2018)

Most of the people who pay the artists in the music business. That's who!


----------



## Desire Inspires (Jun 24, 2018)

robgb said:


> I decided to delete. Seemed kind of tacky to post.
> 
> Not that I'm not tacky, but...



It wasn’t tacky to me, but I could see how others would be jealous and offended of his success.


----------



## lucianogiacomozzi (Jun 24, 2018)

Now I'm curious as to what it was!!!


----------



## robgb (Jun 24, 2018)

lucianogiacomozzi said:


> Now I'm curious as to what it was!!!


It was from a website called Celebrity Net Worth. Don't know how accurate it was. But I decided I wouldn't feel all that wonderful about someone reporting my own net worth, so I shouldn't have posted it.


----------



## lucianogiacomozzi (Jun 24, 2018)

robgb said:


> It was from a website called Celebrity Net Worth. Don't know how accurate it was. But I decided I wouldn't feel all that wonderful about someone reporting my own net worth, so I shouldn't have posted it.



Oh, I see. Makes sense, I'd probably feel the same.


----------



## C M Dess (Jun 25, 2018)

shh....here's one I shouldn't show. Money talks, its language is rampant systemic corruption since about day 1 of human beings.
https://www.celebritynetworth.com/richest-politicians/republicans/sean-hannity-net-worth/


----------



## robgb (Jun 25, 2018)

C M Dess said:


> shh....here's one I shouldn't show. Money talks, its language is rampant systemic corruption since about day 1 of human beings.
> https://www.celebritynetworth.com/richest-politicians/republicans/sean-hannity-net-worth/


He strikes me as a man who would say ANYTHING for a buck. I could be wrong. I'd rather be poor than have a dead soul.


----------



## toowrongfoo (Jun 28, 2018)

The problem is that most musicians are lousy business people. Remember, whatever that OP was was a percent of a percent of musicians. Most do not make money.


----------



## JJP (Jun 28, 2018)

robgb said:


> It was from a website called Celebrity Net Worth. Don't know how accurate it was.


I found myself listed on one of those types of sites. That's a joke itself. 

The net worth estimate was way off. It's silly clickbait.


----------



## Desire Inspires (Jun 28, 2018)

toowrongfoo said:


> The problem is that most musicians are lousy business people. Remember, whatever that OP was was a percent of a percent of musicians. Most do not make money.



So sad.

I don’t make enough to earn a full time living from music, but at least I am generating royalties every quarter.


----------

